# Interesting financial and tax advisory service



## Brendan Burgess (29 Nov 2008)

I am not recommending this firm as I have no experience of them. However, they provide a financial and tax review service. 

As they will not be recommending or selling products, apparently they do not need to be authorised by the Financial Regulator.

[broken link removed]

Brendan


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Nov 2008)

Brendan said:


> As they will not be recommending or selling products, apparently they do not need to be authorised by the Financial Regulator.


The ICAI advise that FR authorisation is essential if a member firm is making any sort of comment on, or review of, a client's investments or investment strategy, including providing "generic advice". Presumably the person operating this site has advice to the contrary.


----------



## snowey (29 Nov 2008)

Hi there

Just to clarify - I am an Associate of the Irish Taxation Institute.  My background is in Stockbroking and Financial services.  As I am not an Accountant, I am not regulated by the ICAI (Institute of Chartered Accountants in Ireland).

I was previously (before children and a lifestyle change!) a board Director of an Irish Stockbroking Company and was then regulated by the Financial Regulator under Section 10 of the Investment Intermediaries Act.  

The service I am offering is different to that offered by Financial Advisors.  I am not selling any products and do not handle any client money. There is no commission involved, just a once off fee which covers 2 meetings and a full Financial and Tax review. 

I am more than happy to answer any questions.

Thanks

Yvonne

[broken link removed]


----------



## PaddyBloggit (29 Nov 2008)

snowey said:


> Hi there
> 
> Just to clarify - I am an Associate of the Irish Taxation Institute.  My background is in Stockbroking and Financial services.  As I am not an Accountant, I am not regulated by the ICAI (Institute of Chartered Accountants in Ireland).
> 
> ...



I see you are Dublin based ..... your meetings I presume are face-to-face so any options for a potential Cork based client? or could you refer me on? Feel free to PM me if you wish.


----------



## jpd (30 Nov 2008)

One of the benefits/constraints of being regulated is that you have to have professional indemnity insurance, follow a Code of Conduct and other such things that have been put in place to protect consumers.

I am not sure what is the legal position of offering this kind of service on an un-regulated basis - but certainly, the buyer would have no grounds for complaining or compensation if the advice given turns out to be unsuitable or simply wrong. At best, it is another case of caveat emptor but it would seem to be tip-toeing on shaky ground imho.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (30 Nov 2008)

Can anybody recommend a similar service that's based in Munster (or even Cork specifically)?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (30 Nov 2008)

Hi JPD

The downside for the consumer is that there is no right of complaint to the Ombudsman. 

They can, of course, go to the courts if they lose due to professional negligence. 

Brendan


----------

